# please help me id my fish...



## Jase (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm kinda thinking Metriaclima greshakei, but not really sure....

Male:









Female:









Sorry for the poor quality. I don't have areal camera.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

That's what I'd say.


----------



## Jase (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks. I just got my first fry from them and figured it'd be nice to know.
my fry are black except two white ones... are those albino or are they males?


----------



## Jase (Jan 30, 2008)

So we're going with M. greshakei?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not convinced... :wink:

Is the "male" in the least bit blue??? Any orange/yellow on the dorsal?

All I am seeing are two brown fish...It's definitely a zebra type, just not convinced it's a greshakei. (The second pic does look like a female greshakei would look...It's the male I'm worried about. Any pics in better lighting?)


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

cichlidaholic said:


> I'm not convinced... :wink:
> 
> Is the "male" in the least bit blue??? Any orange/yellow on the dorsal?
> 
> All I am seeing are two brown fish...It's definitely a zebra type, just not convinced it's a greshakei. (The second pic does look like a female greshakei would look...It's the male I'm worried about. Any pics in better lighting?)


Kim, I think it's just a poor picture. On my computer I can see a blue tint to the body and orange/yellow on the dorsal fin. More color towards the back of it.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Doesn't look right for a greshakei to me, but better pictures would help.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I've never kept them. Strictly going off pictures I've seen so I could be wrong.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, I'm old, and my vision isn't that great - I'm in denial about the glasses thing! :lol:

A better pic would be great!


----------



## Jase (Jan 30, 2008)

This is probably the best picture my phone has ever taken. haha
you can see a little more yellow in this pic...








He looks pretty white, but in the right lighting he has light blue tint...


----------



## Jase (Jan 30, 2008)

btw, as long as there are pics up... he has a weird scale on his right side About a 1/4 inch below the lateral line...
It looks like it's going to fall off, but it's been that way about a month. Is it anything to worry about?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay, greshakei it is... :thumb:

chapman76, are you wearing your special super dooper spy glasses? :lol:

The scale sounds like just a slight injury. He looks totally healthy (now that I can see him :wink: ) and if he's behaving normally, I wouldn't worry about it too much! Should you see any white cottony growths or redness around the area, you might have something more going on, but as long as he's acting okay, he's probably okay!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

cichlidaholic said:


> chapman76, are you wearing your special super dooper spy glasses? :lol:


Nope, just younger eyes (31) and a large (27") monitor. :dancing:


----------



## Jase (Jan 30, 2008)

Great! thanks for the help 



cichlidaholic said:


> The scale sounds like just a slight injury. He looks totally healthy (now that I can see him :wink: ) and if he's behaving normally, I wouldn't worry about it too much! Should you see any white cottony growths or redness around the area, you might have something more going on, but as long as he's acting okay, he's probably okay!


He does behave normally, and no infections as far as I can see.


----------

